# Arthroscopic Wrist Thermal Capsulorrhaphy



## Valerie813 (May 4, 2011)

Hello,

Does anyone have a code suggestion for Arthroscopic Wrist Thermal Capsulorrhaphy? I searched online and the sites I looked at keep pointing me to the unlisted arthoscopy code of 29999.  If I do use the unlisted code, what code am I comparing it to for the fee calculation?  Help!!

Much appreciated,
Valerie


----------



## josephmglick (May 5, 2011)

25320 perhaps?  May be a good starting point.


----------



## Valerie813 (May 6, 2011)

Are you saying to go by the fee we charge for the 25320, or to use that code?  Because the 25320 is for open procedure, and the doc did it arthroscopically.

Thanks for your response!


----------

